# Looking for reseller



## Issuenticos (May 5, 2017)

So I'm gonna need a reseller for some design clients, friends, and sites of mine. Any suggestions?

Requirements:

less than 15/mo
free whmcs or blesta preferably
good support
unlimited accounts or at least 30
disk space - 50gb or more
bandwith - not really a concern as long as the disk space requirement is fulfilled
relatively reputable


Thanks


----------



## radwebhosting (May 5, 2017)

That's a tall order with the free billing software. I don't see there being a lot of services which encompass your needs, due to the fact that the providers might profit a buck or two per month (if they don't have to pay any employees!).

Realistically, you may want to either increase the budget or look into alternative open-source billing solutions for your reseller hosting requirements.


----------



## Jackwebbby (May 5, 2017)

I have had a good run dealing with hostwinds team. They use Litespeed server and offer really cool reseller hosting packages.
I call it all-inclusive hosting provider with professional 24/7 customer support team. Use the coupon code: 50OFF16 for 50% off their first month.


----------



## oneilonline (May 5, 2017)

Free WHMCS? Are there still providers doing this after the new pricing from WHMCS?
30 sites on a VPS under $15? Must be very low volume sites.


----------



## Lee (May 5, 2017)

oneilonline said:


> Free WHMCS? Are there still providers doing this after the new pricing from WHMCS?
> 30 sites on a VPS under $15? Must be very low volume sites.



The new WHMCS pricing does not affect providers who offer the licence on their own network/systems. This was a real annoying feature. So some of us need to pay that full price whilst others buy a $10 reseller and get it included! That is the full unlimited user version...


----------



## Jonathan (May 5, 2017)

Lee said:


> The new WHMCS pricing does not affect providers who offer the licence on their own network/systems. This was a real annoying feature. So some of us need to pay that full price whilst others buy a $10 reseller and get it included! That is the full unlimited user version...



Yes it does. It's extremely annoying too...and providers still don't have an API for dealing with this, yet the pricing change for providers goes live in less than 2 months?

This whole pricing change from them has been a fiasco from the top down. #blestaisbetter


----------



## Lee (May 5, 2017)

Jonathan said:


> Yes it does.



You mean they are now increasing the charges to providers like KH if you sell it with a VPS? Interesting, last I heard there was no change, I was expecting not to see a change probably.


----------



## Jonathan (May 5, 2017)

Lee said:


> You mean they are now increasing the charges to providers like KH if you sell it with a VPS? Interesting, last I heard there was no change, I was expecting not to see a change probably.



Yep, that's exactly what I'm saying


----------



## Lee (May 5, 2017)

Jonathan said:


> Yep, that's exactly what I'm saying



Ah, ok. Well it levels the playing field I guess, although if I was a host using a reseller or vps getting a cheap WHMCS and it changes to full price then I may be more inclined to look a something like Blesta. 

Are they even locking in the current price or will everyone have to pay more?


----------



## Jonathan (May 5, 2017)

Lee said:


> Ah, ok. Well it levels the playing field I guess, although if I was a host using a reseller or vps getting a cheap WHMCS and it changes to full price then I may be more inclined to look a something like Blesta.
> 
> Are they even locking in the current price or will everyone have to pay more?



They're not adjusting base pricing (at least not ours) but they're doing that tiered garbage now. Result is we're just dropping any WHMCS licenses which fall outside of the lowest tier. Not gonna play their stupid games. We'll continue pushing folks towards Blesta.


----------



## CenTex Hosting (May 11, 2017)

at that price I am not sure you are going to find that. Depending on the size of the provider whmcs will cost them anywhere from 9 to 14 bucks. Not counting the server space and support staff. 

Bump your budget to around 25 to 30 bucks and you will be open up to a lot more providers.


----------



## Lastio (May 16, 2017)

Have a look at reselling from webhostingbuzz.com and a2hosting.com. 
Plans are full-featured and prices are competitive and support is amazing and fast.


----------



## Kostoprav (May 17, 2017)

I know dailyrazor.com is good one. It offers cool reseller hosting deals.
Speed is good, and the price isn't bad at all. Especially considering I never have to worry about unplanned server upgrades & PHP changes affecting my clients' websites.


----------



## webhostuk (May 17, 2017)

Lee said:


> Ah, ok. Well it levels the playing field I guess, although if I was a host using a reseller or vps getting a cheap WHMCS and it changes to full price then I may be more inclined to look a something like Blesta.
> 
> Are they even locking in the current price or will everyone have to pay more?



I guess the new price will apply to everyone.


----------



## Orestock (May 24, 2017)

For a good alternative to compare can recommend QHoster.com cPanel reseller hosting plans.
Overall, this appears to be a decent company that is really trying to make a good name for itself in the web hosting business.

I am very happy with the performance of my sites there.


----------



## shawn_ky (May 25, 2017)

I use Turnkey Internet and got in a 50% off program a couple of years ago. WHMCS included for $15/mo. Might want to see what specials that have going on.


----------



## LusoVPS. (May 31, 2017)

Mrejkin said:


> Taking the advantage of the opportunity I can say that I have seen pretty good reseller hosting deals at **********.com
> They have one click installs that you can install on your server with just one click of a button.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.


Are they the original hosting provider or a hosting services reseller?


----------



## Miskat Mahmud (Jun 4, 2017)

Issuenticos said:


> So I'm gonna need a reseller for some design clients, friends, and sites of mine. Any suggestions?
> 
> Requirements:
> 
> ...


You will hardly find some Hosting Providers who are offering free Billing Software along with the Reseller Package. Howeve, at EzzyTech Networks we are offering SSD Reseller Hosting Services on $1 for the first month. Use Promo Code 'FIRST1' to avail this offer.


----------



## nelsahost (Jun 4, 2017)

Issuenticos said:


> So I'm gonna need a reseller for some design clients, friends, and sites of mine. Any suggestions?
> 
> Requirements:
> 
> ...


We not offer free billing software but our plan include 100GB space & Unlimited bandwith with ability for selling plans with unlimited resources(including unlimited space)..also plans are flekcibile in case your account go over 100Gb...in that case account will countinue to work and you will have one full month to buy more space or to free up space.
Also we can provide full menaged dedicated server or cloud virtulal server(VMware & xen) with cPanel,softacouluos and RV skin included and cloud linux or centos if you dont want cheaper...we can set everything for you,and you got cloud or dedicated server with whm/cpanel+softaculous+cloudflare+attracta seo tools in 6-12 hours with customized IP Whois on IPs(location EU,USA east/west,Australia or Asia)


----------



## Infergnome (Jun 8, 2017)

Beyond finding which web hosts are out there, it's a matter of digging through different plans, comparing inclusions, and checking customer reviews.


----------

